# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Zebra danios (Danio rerio) being too active ?

## n707jt

Hi guys

I have 3 zebra danios for about a week and I realized that they seem to love to chase the slower fish and get into fins pecking with them. I read somewhere that the zebra danios are just being playful and they do not really bit on the fins of the fish they chase. Is this true?

----------


## Quixotic

Zebra danis are boisterous fishes. They will establish pecking orders to determine ranks among them. Territorial displays are also not uncommon, they protect and define their territory by chasing away other fishes.

Some may display a biting/nipping motion to warn other fishes off. This biting/nipping motion may or may not result in torn fins of other fishes.Torn fins sometimes happen by accident, and sometimes due to an overly aggressive individual, but no harm is done.

These are normal social behaviours of the fishes. They are generally peaceful, without extreme aggression. More of their own kind will also keep them busy establishing pecking orders, and probably leave other fishes alone.

Note that "slow" fishes may not be used to their fast and boisterous nature. Food and stress may be a problem for "slow" fishes, so additional attention is needed when housing them together.

----------


## illumnae

my fiancee had to remove her zebra danios from her tank as they were constantly nipping the fins and tail of her golden white clouds and tetras

----------


## daveteogh

I have Zebra Danios with White Cloud Minnows as well...

It is true that Zebra Danios are a little agressive sometime and will chase other fishes trying to nip fins. But from my observations, these behaviors are harmless. I had them mixed in my tank for more than 4 months and they are still great pals.

The problem lays on the food for slower fishes. Danios are fast swimmers and will eat most of the food before slower fishes reached them. I took the effort to over feed slightly such that when Danios are full and stop eating... other slower fishes still have access food to eat.

----------


## shanexu

they should be fine with slow fishes like betta. but mine might be isolated, cause my betta bite half of one of my zebra's tail off... 

they usually just chase one another and look as if they are biting. but as most ppl already said, they are usually harmless. now i'm more concerned abt my betta biting them

----------


## pcfreak

Having 4 in my tank.... they are chasing each other i reckon it is 2 male 2 female. Together with platys. leave the platys alone usually.

Hey one egg survived and now a 1 cm fry.

----------


## Aquanoob

Saw this thread about Zebra danios, and wish
to give my view too.
I have 10 Zebra danio of 2 type, the purple
and orange Zebra, together with 10 White Cloud
Mountain minnow and 2 Oto (lost one last week).
They are very active, always darting around my
tank chasing each other and exploring the environment,
but they live peacefully with the neighbours.
They don't disturb the Oto or bully the white cloud,
which is a good sign to me.
They are aggressive during feeding time, but still
leave enough food for the neighbours.

I will be adding other gentle fishes into my tank
soon, like Dwarf Gourami & Torpedo Barb.

----------


## areng

Seems a common theme here.

I have 4 zebra danios in with my Angels and yes, the danios never stop chasing each other about the tank, but I never see them interfere with the Angels.

Yesterday, I put a few Otto's into the tank and, initially, the danios started to chase them about ... hopefully they will soon leave them alone when they realise that the Otto's are there to help them keep the place clean and tidy  :Grin:

----------

